# Cigar curing



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 2, 2005)

Being a cigar smoker i have a humidafier for storing cigars... Im guessing that leaving buds in one for curing will be a good thing? right?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 3, 2005)

Humidors are more for maintaining/storing finished (i.e. dried/cured) products like tobacco and pot.
You can use a humidor for curing, but it wouldn't work any better than a Tupperware container.
And remember that if you keep cigars in there at the same time, the cigars and pot will pick up taste from each other.


----------

